

Ask HN: Has anyone ever had P/T Freelance work as a PM? - grumps

I know developers and front end developers will pick up some side freelance work as a Project Manager?  If you have I'd be interested in knowing how/where you found it.<p>About me: I'm far more technical than most of my competitors...I'm know for getting my hands dirty and talking through feasible integration and architectures with dev staff.
======
Baliw
Shoot me an email. I'm interested in connecting and working with other
freelancers. You can find my email address in my profile.

~~~
grumps
Done.

